# Julius K9 Harness



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Has anyone used these before? Pro's and Con's. I am thinking about purchasing one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

it would help to know what you will be using it for, which type you are interested in, and if you would be buying online or from a real store that stocks them on the shelves 

anyway; yes ... for me the Cons exceeded the pros ....


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Paul:

IMO not worth it. I had the K9 Power harness. I wanted one for years and my GF surprised me and order the harness and a couple of tugs for me directly from Julius K9. 

Harness is well made no doubt, but for the price she paid and the additional shipping we were hit with ($40) from US customs, I would not order it again. Ended up trading the harness for some dumbbells. You can get a similar harness from SportHund, Klin, or here in the US from Dogsportgear, Allk-9 that work just the same and a 1/3rd of the price. 

A friend just ordered Julius K9 scratch pants from the "US Distributor" and was also hit with an additional cost from US customs. Loves the pants but wouldn't deal with them again.

Regards,

Mario


----------



## Brittany silveira (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure what you'd be using it for but in the agility world they are very popular. 

IMO they are too expensive for what they are.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

I will be using it for protection. Thank you for the respones


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been using this model, which I ordered off of Ebay, for 2 years. No problems getting it from the Ebay seller. I have a large and a medium. It is very adjustable and strong. It fits across the middle of the chest(not too high) and allows the dog to breath and bark.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JULIUS-...Domain_0&var=420053850632&hash=item1c219dd407


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Geoff mentions a harness from Can Am that looks interesting.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f50/help-harness-25183/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Annamarie Somich said:


> Geoff mentions a harness from Can Am that looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f50/help-harness-25183/


Yeah those are decent for the price. As far as cheaper harnesses go without a breast plate, these are about the best design for allowing the dog to really bang on the harness without affecting breathing. 



Annamarie Somich said:


> have been using this model, which I ordered off of Ebay, for 2 years. No problems getting it from the Ebay seller. I have a large and a medium. It is very adjustable and strong. It fits across the middle of the chest(not too high) and allows the dog to breath and bark.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JULIUS-K...item1c219dd407


The way those fit with the cross strap across the chest would have me suspect about using them for protection back tied. 



Paul R. Konschak said:


> I will be using it for protection. Thank you for the respones.


If you are going to be using it for protection. I'd really look at a proper agitation harness one with a breast plate not a strap. There is many out there that are good and do not break the bank. I am fond of the Redline K9 Yurkiw Harness available from AllK9 or Dog Sport Gear. As well as the Can-Am leather ones with quick releases.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I love them for puppies because they are so adjustable, and easy to put on. I hate nothing more than a puppy ready to go bite and I'm struggling with straps and getting bit.

I paid $40 for mine, free shipping.


----------

